# Router bit



## mars (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi to all, I'm searching for a molding bit that looks like this. The only rad that I know is the one indicated in the picture, for the other two something that could look like it will be ok, for the cutting lenght close to it will also be ok.
Thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mars, with a router you do not need to find one cutter to make your profile. Break it into sections and it becomes easy. A 3/4" bullnose bit set slightly above the center of where you want the radius will provide both the radius and the straight edge. Then make a pass with either a dish cutter bit or a cove bit for the other radius. Just like down town you are done.


----------



## mars (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi what I was looking for is to do the complete profile without changing bits, for the sake of accuracy.
Thank you


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mars said:


> Hi what I was looking for is to do the complete profile without changing bits, for the sake of accuracy.
> Thank you


Hi Mars - When I combine profiles I will set up on some scrap and carefully record bit depths or use the scrap as a set up block. Otherwise, you may be looking at custom($$$$$$) bits.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

John is perfectly correct. A profile like that made using one bit will require an expensive cutter. I certainly can't think of anyone who does a router cutter like that, although I know that you can get profiles like that for larger spindle moulders (shapers). Were I making something like that I might even consider machining it as two separate profile strips and then joining them together possibly with a tongue and groove joint as that would probably be more stable. But then I have the cutters which can do that already


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mars


I sure with some digging you will find the one you want they make so many routers bits, the Net opens many doors for you, just do a little bit of looking..
By the way that's a common profile on early American furniture  table tops the norm..

===


----------



## mars (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi, thank you all for your help, I have been searching the web and can't find that profile, most likely it will be done with the combination of two bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mars

Don't give up so easy, here's a link that list many of the bit sellers/makers,,

Router Bits, Router Bit Accessories by Whiteside Machine

Amana Tool
Byrd Tool Corp.
CMT
Forest City
Holbren
LRH Enterprises
Oshlun
Ridge Carbide Tool
Freud
White Side

Magnate
Magnate

Multi-Form bit,see what you can do with just one bit,see below in the PDF file below

=======
========



mars said:


> Hi, thank you all for your help, I have been searching the web and can't find that profile, most likely it will be done with the combination of two bits


----------

